# S/S City of Rome, Anchor Line



## croftonl (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi 

I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction. 

My great grand father made the trip from Ireland to the US in the latter part of the 1800's. I'm not sure when he arrived, but I know he came back to Ireland after making some money in the US - one of the few! I have searched online and I think he arrived in New York in 1885, and the ship listed that he arrived on was S/S City of Rome, Anchor Line. I have searched and searched for a ships manifest online, but to no avail. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where I might go about ordering this information? From what I have found online, it seems Anchor line was bought and sold numerous times over, so I'm not sure who would hold the original records now, so I'm at a bit of a loss. 

Any info greatly appreciated!!! 

Cheers, 

Lynn


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Lynn,

A warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey, I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! 
I am also sure that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Lynn.
I suppose you've tried the National Archives and the usual ancestry sites.
I'm sure someone will be along to point you in the right direction.
Find your way around and get to know the crew.
Have a good voyage.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Welcome*

A warm welcome Lynn.

While this is not an answer to your particular quest, may be interested in the phototgraphs of City of Rome in the SN Galleries:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=474334

A further piece of history may help. 

City of Rome was built by Barrow Ship Building Company, which was owned by the Duke of Devonshire. Many think it was the most beautiful ship ever built, but it was over weight. This was because it was designed to be constructed by a new wonder material called steel and the new steel mills could not produce enough in time. So it was made from traditional, heavier, iron. She was a steady reliable ship, but not the record breaker that the cash-strapped Inman Line felt they needed to revive their fortunes and they rejected her. 

City of Rome was transferred to another of the Duke's companies, Barrow Steam Ship Company. The Duke had a close business connection with Henderson Brothers, who owned Anchor Line and they took on the management of the ship. 

It is a long shot, but Barrow Museums may have some record of the City of Rome's operation.

http://www.dockmuseum.org.uk/Default.aspx?page=5

Fred (Thumb)


----------

